# My TT setting for Sempre Pro



## kimmy_rai (Jul 8, 2014)

Hows your guys think of my bike?
IF pretty, pls help toshare in #Bianchiworld in facebook


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Pretty cool looking ride! But if you're going to do Time Trials, should you have a different handle bar set up?


----------

